# my fish are floating at the top



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

all my fish are kindof floating towards the top with there head closest and tail making a 45 degree angle with the top of the water. I did a water change today only about 2 gallons of distilled water. HELP?


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

they were moving earlier and after water change its been like 4 hours since water change and 2 hours since i noticed them doing it,


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

First, dont used distilled water the process to make water distilled removes a lot of beneficial minerals. .
Second, please give us some mroe info on your tank....fresh or salt, water params, test kit used, inhabitents, cleaning rountine, size of the tank


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

fresh my nitrates are .1 nitrites 0 ammonia none ph was 7.5 gh was about 75


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

What are you using to test? I don't know of any test kit that can measure .1 nitrates.

Being near the surface usually means something is causing a lack of oxygen. I would do another WC, but use your tap water and dechloro. What type of filter do you have? I suggest adjusting it so you get more surface movement.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

How much current do you have in the tank. It may seem odd with the volume of plants in the tank, but oxygenation might be an issue?

It sounds like ammonia poisoning to me, but your test results show nil ammonia. What test are you using?

Do your fish have red/purple gills, a loss of appetite, red streaking on the fins or body? Are they less active than usual?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just took a look at your tank profile. Check to make sure none of your yeast mixture has gotten into the tank. Its wonderful at eating up O2.


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah they have red gills and no activity really except spaz attacks i quickly moved my rams to the quarantine tank with my platys and there doing fine for now but eventually theyll need to move outa there. 1 oto dead all neons are dead my catfish arent doing so hot.


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

its a mardel test kit and i havent been able to test the water anymore because i ran outa strips. i have an api ammonia tester its currently at 0. here it is ph 7.5 alkalinity 300 about 100 hardness its inbetween soft and hard color. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. and i did put a piece of slate in there like 3 days ago.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

x2fast4everyone said:


> yeah they have red gills and no activity really except spaz attacks i quickly moved my rams to the quarantine tank with my platys and there doing fine for now but eventually theyll need to move outa there. 1 oto dead all neons are dead my catfish arent doing so hot.


i'm not sure, but aren't really red gills ammonia poisoning or something? -- i'm not 100% sure, anyone able to confirm? if it is, and your ammonia tests come out to be 0 -- there's something wrong with the test maybe,

I'd add some aquarium salt to help the breathing for now and see also later with a fresh water change if that will help calm the little ones down -- also what type of conditioner are you using?



x2fast4everyone said:


> its a mardel test kit and i havent been able to test the water anymore because i ran outa strips. i have an api ammonia tester its currently at 0. here it is ph 7.5 alkalinity 300 about 100 hardness its inbetween soft and hard color. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. and i did put a piece of slate in there like 3 days ago.


pull out the slate -- try to dry it as much as possible, and test the slate with vinegar -- is it bubbling? it might be ph flux now that you've mentioned that.


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

what hapeens if it bubbles?


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

x2fast4everyone said:


> what hapeens if it bubbles?


is it bubbling? it might be ph flux now that you've mentioned that. <<< I previously posted that.
no selective reading!! =P

anyway, yes if it bubbles then you have a stone that will mess with your PH and buffer the water -- this will stress out the fish and have them die almost instantly(within a few hours to a couple of days)


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

alright well all my catfish are as good as dead now =(. my rams are still doing fine and i have like 3 otos alive too. i took them outa the tank aswell and changed 3/4 of the tank water removed the rock. about how long until i can put the rams and otos back in?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Given your water hardness I doubt the rock could of killed them.Unless a large amount of it was used, like using it as gravel. I have very similar ph and GH and have never had issues using clam shells, which actively bubble in vinegar. Most are a couple years old and are slowly dissolving. A few shells or calcium based rocks will not hurt a tank with a fairly neutral pH and medium-high buffering capabilities. If it did you would of seen a moderate pH increase in the tank. 

Have you used any cleaners/chemicals near the tank? anything you think could of gotten in them?


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

But i did add distilled water to it.


----------

